# CHUNKY LOVE PARTY JUNE 19TH at the New House!!!!



## Clay-Doh

June 19th, we're havin another one!! If you missed the other ones at the old house, this is going to be better, new & improved!

Gonna steal an idea from Josh and Alexa, a "Stock our Bar" party for Renee's and mine new house.

We will be grillin more of my infamous charredpineappleand bourbon glazed chicken on the grill than you can imagine, over nice mesquite chunks. And as long as they cooperate and keep goin in our trap, a big blue crab andsausageboil withthetrimmings.

You bring a chair, a side dish if you want, and a 5th (half gallons also accepted!) of whatever kinda liquor you want. Drink what you want of allavailable, eat till your heart is content, and leave whats leftover of the bottle of liquor for our bar, and to enjoy next time you stop by!

The boat will be here, and our 4 person tube, so kids(and adults that are still kids at heart) that want boat rides and tube rides, come on with it. Will be family friendly and can't wait to have a good time!

Bring a chair for yourself, and we will have water and sodas, but if you wantsomethingdifferent, or beer, bring it, and additional coolers would be great too.

Bring your fishin pole if you want to.

We'll kick this thing off at 12 noon as long as the weather cooperates!

If you don't already have it, PM me for ouraddressand phone #.

And there isplentyof room for those that have too much fun to crash. 2 extra bedrooms, the boat sleeps 6, a screened in porch and a cot, a 2 person hammock, couches, and floors!


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Awesome Clay! Need to meet you! I believe that was the same house Brad K's dad lived in for a while. Should have worked in his sweet 25ft Triton in the deal. We called that dock the "dock of death"! Crabs galore, bunch of trout and reds too. Great place!


----------



## brnbser

woo hoo! I'm off that day and should finally be able to make one.


----------



## ironman172

Looks like a nice place Clay!!! Congrat's:toast


----------



## EG94

Pm sent.


----------



## LITECATCH

Is it deep enough for "Lite Catch" to tie up at the end of the pier?


----------



## corrinas2

I should be able to make it now too.......


----------



## lingfisher1

Count us in Clay. We missed the last one at the old house but we will not miss this one.


----------



## bonita dan

Yea,what Scott said and GPS #'s would help also,not take the first left at the pelican with the scar under his right eye kind of sh#t your non-navigating,prop bending,which way was the pass again azz is used to!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dan...your killin me! By the way, I wasn't the one bent up the runnin gear...that was myTennesseebrother!

I'll send you guys the info. And Scott...don't think LiteCatch cansqueezein, it is pretty shallow at low tide, and you have to run right upagainstthe neighbors docks heading east to make it through the cut, and I don't think it's wide enough for you. You shoulda seen em all lookin at me crazy when I was pullin the 32' through there!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

Me n cortney will be there for sure.Ill bring all my tattoo stuff also.Everything is disposable including grips and tubes so no worries.Ill set up a Tip Bucket and start the get Clay's ladder fixed foundation.


----------



## Hot Reels

see yall there.
Sky


----------



## crazyfire

Clay Clay Clay. Finally got a job working at the same place as ryan and ronni. We cant make the shark tourney....but we are coming to the new house party. My bday is the 17th of june, so me and ronni have decided thats how we are going to celebrate...with chunky love madness and booze. so count us in fo sho!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Heck yeah!!! Glad you scored a JOB! I know that was killin you!

Lookin forward to it man!


----------



## todd in the bay

Can we get there by Pirogue? Che?

I wasn't gonna bring any fish but This Spanish might be the last for awhile.

Ain't got no Chunky love, but could an old salt join your crowd?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Didn't get that firstsentence...but heck yeah you can come Todd!

I'll send you a pm with my adress, directions, and number.


----------



## fishmasterseven

Hey Clay.....send me a pm with number and address too. Hopefully if I can make it, I am going to ride with Konz, but if not, I will need to know how to get there.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sent you guys a PM, and heres a pic from memorial day weekend. Was just out at the end of the dock...watchin a fat red chase some bull minnows.

Hopefully the water will still be pristeen for the party if anybody wants to fish!


----------



## bonita dan

Good,theres nothing on the lift. That is where I shall park!


----------



## rocklobster

Clay,

Count on the Kennedy clan, just a little later than noon though. I'll bring a vat of jambalaya as a side.

Call if you need anything else......tables, chairs........


----------



## Clay-Doh

Michelle...your "Moreno Cafe" style jambalaya sounds great! Hell...anything you pull out of a pot taste great! Can I pick up the table you guys have sitting up at MBT?



And anybody who is coming and doesn't have my new adress, PM me and I'll shoot you the adress, directions, and my number if you don't already have it! Everyone is welcome!

Weather is looking great!


----------



## Clay-Doh

2 mo days!


----------



## swhiting

As if there's not a lot of incentive already, here are some more activities Clay has planned:


----------



## jspooney

I'd love to come if you got the room. Do you need any ice? I can bring it.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Spooney! Just bring your own ice for you cooler. We just filled our 3 cooolers at the ice machine.

I'll shoot you a pm with the directions.


----------



## LITECATCH

Hey Clay, do you have a list of liquors you would like for the bar?

PM directions or an address.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Sorry we can't make it. Another day at the fire station again!!!


----------



## Stressless

I'll be there with the yaks.

OutForNow,
Stressless


----------



## Caver2130

Clay, Alexa and I had a BLAST! I'll soon post what seems to be an annual fire...


----------



## Caver2130




----------



## Clay-Doh

Josh!!! You guys are terrible!!! Can't believe I have now been lit on fire TWICE!

Glad you and Alexa could make it!


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON

awesome place bro!!!


----------

